# Business Cards!



## ThornleyGroves (Mar 20, 2010)

here are my business cards i've just had designed...

what do you think?
what can i improve?

front.




back.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Mar 20, 2010)

honestly, they look good!
your information is well displayed, as is your logo. you used a nice legible font.
there will likely be a bit more cost associated with having double-sided cards that bleed, but im sure youre aware of that already.

nicely done.
you have effectively done what a business card is set out to do.:thumbup:


----------



## ThornleyGroves (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank you very much, yeah i got a quote to get 100 printed this morning for 70 euros! which is too expensive, anyone know around what i should be looking to pay for 100 cards... tell me in any currency and i'll work it out!


----------



## NateWagner (Mar 20, 2010)

wow, that is really high. I had mine printed (both sides bleed) 250 for about 25 US dollars, with rush delivery and rounded corners. 

I don't really have anywhere to suggest unfortunately because of your location, sorry, but I would keep looking if I were you. BTW definitely check out online options if you haven't already, typically they are much more inexpensive than local ones.


----------



## Dwig (Mar 20, 2010)

Thej front looks very good, but ...

... I hate getting handed a business card that I can't write on the back of. This is a personal gripe, I know, but I'm not the only one who holds this opinion. I used to work for a major software company that thought it was cool to print the back of their cards a solid blue (their logo hue). I heard frequent complaints about the back from others when I'd exchange cards at some convention, meeting or party.


----------



## astrostu (Mar 20, 2010)

I think you can save money by not doing back-printing.  There is no new information on the back that isn't on the front.  If I were handed that card and saw the back, I would be thinking, "They just wasted a lot of money."

Small nitpick - It looks like you have cut-and-pasted your text on the front ... though it doesn't quite line up perfectly with the edges of the text, there is a tiny white corner peeking into the bottom-right red element.  If you were to draw a line down from the "k" in your e-mail address, and a line across from the bottom of the "k" in your website, you will find it just about where they intersect.  Additionally, there's a red spot below the "k" in your web address, and below that there is a red spot missing from the curve.

Don't know why, but those were literally the second things that I saw when looking at your card.


----------



## swoop_ds (Mar 20, 2010)

Great card, I'd lose the back printing for the above mentioned reasons. I'm an advocate for writing on the back of cards.  I always write appointments and things that I have at the bank on the bankers card for instance.

Definitely check out online options.  They are way cheaper.  I got 250 cards for about 30$ (single sided, color)
-Dave


----------



## ThornleyGroves (Mar 22, 2010)

astrostu said:


> I think you can save money by not doing back-printing.  There is no new information on the back that isn't on the front.  If I were handed that card and saw the back, I would be thinking, "They just wasted a lot of money."
> 
> Small nitpick - It looks like you have cut-and-pasted your text on the front ... though it doesn't quite line up perfectly with the edges of the text, there is a tiny white corner peeking into the bottom-right red element.  If you were to draw a line down from the "k" in your e-mail address, and a line across from the bottom of the "k" in your website, you will find it just about where they intersect.  Additionally, there's a red spot below the "k" in your web address, and below that there is a red spot missing from the curve.
> 
> Don't know why, but those were literally the second things that I saw when looking at your card.



i'll sort that bit out, and i hear you all, i'll probably just go with the front side etc.... anyone got any good sites where i can do it online?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Mar 22, 2010)

I have to agree with losing the back side. As pointed out there is no new info there so you are wasting money. Also, as someone who uses Rolodex wheels, if there was info on the back it would be lost so I'm not big on the idea. I much prefer the fold over card with text on the inside for those who do have a lot of info.

Images? I like the word a lot myself but I am not sure how much it conveys the idea of photography when you are not on a photo forum. I would worry that a lot of people may not know what it is you are offering. One way to test this is to make a few on your home printer, hand them to people who do not know you, and ask them what they think you do.

I like your logo, although I prefer the version you use as your avatar. The rest of the design doesn't do much for me. It just doesn't grab me and a BC needs to grab people's attention. One of the best one I've seen for a creative person was simple black ink on white with coffee spots all over it, as if someone had spilled coffee on it. You couldn't help but pick it up to wipe it or something 

What's the story with the Greece and UK phone numbers? My first reaction is to wonder where exactly you work and then I can't help but think that you'll be in Greece when I need you in the UK. Or vice-versa. Unless you really need both on the same card, I would make two separate cards so as to not confuse people.

100 cards? May as well print them at home. Most color printers today will take heavier stock and you can get very good quality if you don't mind doing the cutting.

I never print less than a 1000 and that usually lasts me 4 to 6 months. Most things I do the BC is my only advertising and I give them to just about everybody I meet and leave them laying around in a lot of different places.

If they get offset printed, the biggest share of the cost is set up so 100 or 1000 will not cost any different in most places. Bleeds for offset printing do get expensive because of the way normal BC get setup. With bleeds, it needs to be set up differently and there is more wasted paper.

However, a lot of print shops today can/will print on laser printer so that bleeds have become quite affordable. Talk to print shops before designing anything if you are not familiar with what is doable, and at what cost.

Hope that helps.


----------



## IgsEMT (Mar 22, 2010)

Not bad,
now its time to upgrade the gear


----------



## Santa Gertrudis (Mar 22, 2010)

Dwig said:


> The front looks very good, but ...
> 
> ... I hate getting handed a business card that I can't write on the back of. This is a personal gripe, I know, but I'm not the only one who holds this opinion. I used to work for a major software company that thought it was cool to print the back of their cards a solid blue (their logo hue). I heard frequent complaints about the back from others when I'd exchange cards at some convention, meeting or party.



Ditto!


----------



## Cinka (Mar 22, 2010)

One of the best business cards I've seen was from a hairstylist friend of mine: 

Front: You need a haircut. 
Back: Contact info

Plain white, no frills, just got the message out. Very nice and funny. 

As for yours, I wouldn't immediately assume you're a photographer, looks more like a graphic design firm. A serious one. 

I also wouldn't worry about not printing the back - go for it. Hardly anyone uses Rolodex anymore and if people need to take notes, just about everyone has a smart phone. I personally pay extra for cards to be printed on recycled paper, but I'm sort of an eco-nazi - it's worth the extra cost for look, feel, and conscience. Plus you get to add the little "printed on recycled paper" logo which people like. 

I designed mine to look like Haunted Mansion playing cards with a lens in the center. The front is all graphic with my name, the back has information and contact info. I always get compliments. I figure, your card is who you are after you're done meeting someone. Especially at events and expos or clients you meet in passing - they might not remember what you look like, but they'll remember your card or if it's boring...they won't.


----------



## ThornleyGroves (Mar 22, 2010)

okay, thanks for the feedback guys, i think i'll add the word Photographer somewhere in on the card and i'll try use the logo in my avatar! Also i'll find an online printing place and get that side of things sorted most likely with a glossy finish! 

And like one of you said, yes the next step is upgrading my gear, just need to get a few more jobs till i get more!


----------



## DTG (Mar 23, 2010)

check out www.vistaprint.com 

Lots of free stuff!! I love the quality and you can upload your own design.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 31, 2010)

I printed 1000 for $30+ at overnightprints.com? It was suggested by KMH.. I am glad I did it through them. The quality of the print and the paper is so nice.  It smells like a box of upperdeck basketball cards  .  You can google for a coupon and get 30% off for first time buyer. Dont get 100! LOL You will run out so fast!


----------



## Rekd (Jul 31, 2010)

berrypeter said:


> Hi ThornleyGroves!
> 
> I really like your business card a lot, it is looking simple and nice. I think you need not do any changes in it. Font style is good.



IBasskissingadeadfor4monthsthread :lmao:


----------



## smokinphoto (Aug 4, 2010)

They look pretty darn sweet.. love the red and white color combination.


----------



## sadajaaliza (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi
I'm looking for an online site that sells clear magnifying business  cards.  I have found a couple that sell them in white or bright colours,  but I need them to be clear.  Anyone know where to find them?  Thanks!


----------



## Cinka (Oct 21, 2010)

sadajaaliza said:


> Hi
> I'm looking for an online site that sells clear magnifying business  cards.  I have found a couple that sell them in white or bright colours,  but I need them to be clear.  Anyone know where to find them?  Thanks!



Sorry to be all tree-huggy, but plastic cards are terrible for the environment, especially with something like business cards - which people lose or throw away anyway. I get all my printing on recycled or sustainable paper/card stock. It's only a bit more expensive and...I think, makes a better impression on clients - especially in this day and age with everyone "going green" 

Greenerprinter.com - eco-friendly green printing on recycled paper using sustainable practices - based in the San Francisco and Berkeley California area <----great company with beautiful papers.


----------



## Rekd (Oct 21, 2010)

Cinka said:


> Sorry to be all tree-huggy,



I doubt it. :twak:

Don't worry about some tree hugging enviro-whacko, get the cards you want. They've got no right to tell you how to live your life. They need to do what's right for them and leave everyone else the **** alone. For the record, plastics have made our lives much better in so many ways you cant even count them.

If you need/want a magnification type business card get it.


----------



## alicezaharaalice (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi
I have an ink jet printer but by accident i bought laser paper sheets  for making business cards. It seems that the ink looks fine but  everytime i try to print the cards off my jpeg of the template that i  used from photoshop the images are off the center of the cards. I have a  Lexmark 5600-6600 printer. Do i have to change the paper source and if  so how? If anyone can help id really appreciate it. Thanx


----------



## Cinka (Nov 1, 2010)

Rekd said:


> Cinka said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to be all tree-huggy,
> ...



Really? I think that's the 1st time someone's been blatantly rude to me on this forum - and I've been coming here for years. Yeah, plastic is bad for the environment and you're bad for this forum. 

OP: Get whatever you want. I ain't your mama. Just throwing out some options. Clients do seem to like an eco-friendly stance. Especially brides. Just sayin'


----------

